# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  زندگی راحت در کدام رشته؟؟؟

## alikarimi

سلام به همه
یه سوال دارم یه نظرسنجی هم میزارم اما اول توضیحاتو بخونید بعدش بر اساس اون بیاید و به نظر سنجی جواب بدید
شما فرض کنید بین این سه رشته میتونید یکی رو انتخاب کنید
1-رشته مدیریت (مالی-بازرگانی فرق نداره)یا حسابداری(برای استخدام بانک) 
2-پرستاری
3-علوم آزمایشگاه
خب حالا فرض کنید که مثلا اگه من مدیریت رو بخونم قطعا و حتما بعد از گرفتن لیسانس استخدام بانکم قطعی باشه و به اما و اگر نیفته
در این صورت شما اگه جای من باشید کدوم رشته رو میخونید؟به چه علت؟
مزیتها و معایب  هر کدومو  از دید خودتون بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## amin dehghan

اگه میخوای روتین و پشت میز نشستنی باشه مدیریت یا حسابداری و اگه جنبش و هیجان را دوست داری پرستاری

----------


## alikarimi

> اگه میخوای روتین و پشت میز نشستنی باشه مدیریت یا حسابداری و اگه جنبش و هیجان را دوست داری پرستاری


شما کدومو دوس داری؟
مزیت های کدوم بیشتره؟

----------


## artim

> سلام به همه
> یه سوال دارم یه نظرسنجی هم میزارم اما اول توضیحاتو بخونید بعدش بر اساس اون بیاید و به نظر سنجی جواب بدید
> شما فرض کنید بین این سه رشته میتونید یکی رو انتخاب کنید
> 1-رشته مدیریت (مالی-بازرگانی فرق نداره)یا حسابداری(برای استخدام بانک) 
> 2-پرستاری
> 3-علوم آزمایشگاه
> خب حالا فرض کنید که مثلا اگه من مدیریت رو بخونم قطعا و حتما بعد از گرفتن لیسانس استخدام بانکم قطعی باشه و به اما و اگر نیفته
> در این صورت شما اگه جای من باشید کدوم رشته رو میخونید؟به چه علت؟
> مزیتها و معایب  هر کدومو  از دید خودتون بگید ممنون میشم



هیچ قطعا در کار نیست
بستگی به مدرک و کاربلد بودن داره
استخدام در بانک ابتدا پارتی هست بعد ازمون ورودی
پرستاری استخدامش بهتر و راحت تره چون کمبود پرسنل دارن
من اگه بودم فقط علاقه ام رو انتخاب میکردم و ادمه تحصیل میدادم توش

----------


## Mr.Hosein

زندگی راحت وقتی به دست میاد که تو شغل مورد علاقت باشی...اونوقته که کارت سخت ترین کار هم با شه صبح با انرژی میری سر کار و لذت میبری از زندگیت...
اگه علاقه به کادر درمانی داری پرستاری...
علاقه به تحقیقات داری علوم ازمایشگاهی(از لحاظ مالی تضمینی نیست تو کارشناسی!در ارشد هم اونقدرا شرایط خوب نیست...)
ولی رشته های دیگه مث مدیریت و حسابداری اگه بتونی وارد بانک بشی عالیه...من دوست خودم بدون پارتی رفت تو بانک البته بگم بین جمعیت زیادی 4م شده بود تو ازمون مربوط...الان 27سالشه یه خونه نقلی داره و زندگیشم خوبه...از اشنایانمم تو بانک زیاد هستن و واقعا میبینم چه قدر وضعشون خوبه...

از لحاظ بازار کار حسابدار و پرستار بی کار نمیمونن!مدیریت هم خوبه بازار کارش...
پس بر اساس علاقت بین این رشته ها انتخاب کن...
ولی اگه راحتی کار رو میخوای دور رشته های پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی تجربی رو خط بکش!

----------


## alikarimi

> زندگی راحت وقتی به دست میاد که تو شغل مورد علاقت باشی...اونوقته که کارت سخت ترین کار هم با شه صبح با انرژی میری سر کار و لذت میبری از زندگیت...
> اگه علاقه به کادر درمانی داری پرستاری...
> علاقه به تحقیقات داری علوم ازمایشگاهی(از لحاظ مالی تضمینی نیست تو کارشناسی!در ارشد هم اونقدرا شرایط خوب نیست...)
> ولی رشته های دیگه مث مدیریت و حسابداری اگه بتونی وارد بانک بشی عالیه...من دوست خودم بدون پارتی رفت تو بانک البته بگم بین جمعیت زیادی 4م شده بود تو ازمون مربوط...الان 27سالشه یه خونه نقلی داره و زندگیشم خوبه...از اشنایانمم تو بانک زیاد هستن و واقعا میبینم چه قدر وضعشون خوبه...
> 
> از لحاظ بازار کار حسابدار و پرستار بی کار نمیمونن!مدیریت هم خوبه بازار کارش...
> پس بر اساس علاقت بین این رشته ها انتخاب کن...
> ولی اگه راحتی کار رو میخوای دور رشته های پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی تجربی رو خط بکش!


مرسی که جواب دادی
راستش به ازمایشگاه علاقه داشتم و رتبشم اوردم  اما هدفم تاسیس ازمایشگاه بود که فهمیدم خیلی دردسر داره و البته باید دکتراشو گرفت و خیلی مسائل دیگه و اینکه سرمایه هم میخواد بیخیالش شدم-ولی دولتی مدیریت و حسابداری های تهران و اصفهان و رشت و همدان رو هم زدم و ازاد هم پرستاری زدم تهران و چن شهر دیگه

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> مرسی که جواب دادی
> راستش به ازمایشگاه علاقه داشتم و رتبشم اوردم  اما هدفم تاسیس ازمایشگاه بود که فهمیدم خیلی دردسر داره و البته باید دکتراشو گرفت و خیلی مسائل دیگه و اینکه سرمایه هم میخواد بیخیالش شدم-ولی دولتی مدیریت و حسابداری های تهران و اصفهان و رشت و همدان رو هم زدم و ازاد هم پرستاری زدم تهران و چن شهر دیگه


خواهش میکنم
بله دردسر زیاد داره...
به سلامتی...

با توجه به خصوصیات اخلاقی و علاقت انتخاب کن...

----------


## khaan

داروسازی و دندانپزشکی زندگی خیلی راحتی دارن.

----------


## M a s o u d

اخ اخ
من توی نظرسنجی اشتباه علامت زدم!!!

اگه مطمئنی توی بانک قبولی برو.
پرستاری یکم سخته. بانک شغل قشنگیه(پرستاری هم عالیه هاا. ولی سخته!!)

----------


## M a s o u d

> داروسازی و دندانپزشکی زندگی خیلی راحتی دارن.


داروسازی راحتی دارن؟!!
درساشون توی بعضی مواقع از پزشکی هم سخت تره!!!

----------


## amin dehghan

داروساز اگه داروخانه بزنه زندگی راحت داره  و دندون هم زندگی راحتی نسبت به پزشکی دارن اما نسبت به بانک هر دو سخت ترن

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## artim

هر شغلی سختی داره
پول مفت راحت به دست نمیاد
یا طرف پدرش دراومده برا اینکه پولدار شده
یا پدر خیلیا رو دراورده تا پولدار شده

----------


## khaan

> داروسازی راحتی دارن؟!!
> درساشون توی بعضی مواقع از پزشکی هم سخت تره!!!


درس خوندن در دانشگاه و نمره گرفتن سخت نیست کدوم دانشجوی داروسازی نتونسته نمره بگیره ؟ فوقش درس بیافته دوباره میخونه پاس میشه.
مساله زندگی راحت هست نه درس راحت. هیچ رشته درس راحت نداره. همون مدیریت ها کلی اقتصاد و ریاضی مدیریت و توسعه اقتصادی و بازاریابی و پژوهش در عملیات و احتمالات و ... دارن که همشون سخت هستن.

----------


## M a s o u d

> درس خوندن در دانشگاه و نمره گرفتن سخت نیست کدوم دانشجوی داروسازی نتونسته نمره بگیره ؟ فوقش درس بیافته دوباره میخونه پاس میشه.
> مساله زندگی راحت هست نه درس راحت. هیچ رشته درس راحت نداره. همون مدیریت ها کلی اقتصاد و ریاضی مدیریت و توسعه اقتصادی و بازاریابی و پژوهش در عملیات و احتمالات و ... دارن که همشون سخت هستن.


بله.از اون لحاظ
ولی برای کسی که به علم خودش اهمیت میده و دوست داره کار بلد باشه باید خیلی بخونه.
درسته همه درسا توی همه ی رشته ها سخت هستن ولی داروسازی جزو سخت ترین رشته ها شناخته میشه!!!
داروسازی 7 سال طول میکشه.خودش یه زندگیه!!!
ولی درکل حرفتون رو قبول دارم

----------


## alikarimi

بچه ها کسی که استخدام بانک میشه چه مزیت هایی داره؟حقوقش چقدره؟مزیتایی که همه ازش میگن چیا هستش؟

----------


## erfanblur00

> بچه ها کسی که استخدام بانک میشه چه مزیت هایی داره؟حقوقش چقدره؟مزیتایی که همه ازش میگن چیا هستش؟


دوستان این سوال منم هست جواب بدید  :Y (548):  :Y (548):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

> بچه ها کسی که استخدام بانک میشه چه مزیت هایی داره؟حقوقش چقدره؟مزیتایی که همه ازش میگن چیا هستش؟


مزایاش اینه وام واسش راحت تره
حقوقش بستگی به کاری که انجام میدی داره
استخدامش اول پارتی میخواد
کاریه کهباید اعصاب داشته باشی

----------


## parastoo17

*همون بانکداریم ی شغل پر استرسه ی اشتباه کوچیک یا یپارتی بازی که حق یکی رو ضایع کنه ی عمر به گردن ادمه...
ولی منکر درامد خوبش نمیشم...
علوم ازمایشگاهی درامدش خوب نیست مگه اینکه برسی تا دکترا ولی پرستاری زحمتش زیاده ولی خب استخدامی و ساپورتش عالیه...
راحت ترین شغل وجود نداره هر شغلی استرس و دردسر خودش رو داره ولی امیدوارم همه تو شغل و رشته مورد علاقشئن باشن*

----------


## aliseydali

اگه من جای شما بودم تو اون رشته ای که کارم قطعیه میرفتم چون الان همه چی هست جز کار

موفق باشید

----------


## liliana6061

زمان ما همش ميكفتن بريد دكترشيد يا مهندس من رفتم بدون تحقيق در بازار كار مهندس شدم ولي ديدم بدردم نخورد اگررزماني كه دنبال كار بودم هم بخوام حساب كنم چيزي حدود ٧-٨سال از عمرم تلفشد تا اينكه اخر تغيير رشت دادم و اشد يه رشته ديگه رو خوندم .حالا شما راه مارو نريد دقيق تحقيق كنيد گول اسم و رسم رشته هارو نخوريد .

لاله رازاني

----------


## aslan808

*100% پرستاری از رو تاسف نگفتم چون با لیسانس راحت میتونی کار پیدا کنی و جای ادامه و پیشرفت داره
تازه میتونی بری خارج کشور هایی چون سوئت المان کویت کانادا انگلستان اقامت دائم میدن به پرستارا و جالبش اینه ازاد و سراسری فرقی نداره
فقط باید معدلت خوب باشه و انگلیسی بلد باشی

یا حق*

----------


## liliana6061

پرستاري جزو رشتهرهايي هست كه كشور استراليا براي برنامه مهاجرتش داره و برستاران رو ميپذيره

لاله رازاني

----------


## mp_kz

> سلام به همه
> یه سوال دارم یه نظرسنجی هم میزارم اما اول توضیحاتو بخونید بعدش بر اساس اون بیاید و به نظر سنجی جواب بدید
> شما فرض کنید بین این سه رشته میتونید یکی رو انتخاب کنید
> 1-رشته مدیریت (مالی-بازرگانی فرق نداره)یا حسابداری(برای استخدام بانک) 
> 2-پرستاری
> 3-علوم آزمایشگاه
> خب حالا فرض کنید که مثلا اگه من مدیریت رو بخونم قطعا و حتما بعد از گرفتن لیسانس استخدام بانکم قطعی باشه و به اما و اگر نیفته
> در این صورت شما اگه جای من باشید کدوم رشته رو میخونید؟به چه علت؟
> مزیتها و معایب  هر کدومو  از دید خودتون بگید ممنون میشم


یتا چند سال آینده مطمعنا رشته پرستاری اشباع میشه(با این ظرفیت پذیرش بالا که آزادم داره میگیره) و همچنین بیشتر رشته های بهداشت روی بورس میان چون جامعه داره به سمت پیشگیری از بیماری میره تا درمان. ولی بین اینا مدیریت و حسابداری به مراتب بهترن. در مورد آزمایشگاهم باید بگم جدا از نبود شغل در مقطع کارشناسی هر روز با انواع و اقسام بیماری های خطرناک رودر رو میشی که جونتو به خطر میندازی.

----------


## liliana6061

> اخ اخ
> من توی نظرسنجی اشتباه علامت زدم!!!
> 
> اگه مطمئنی توی بانک قبولی برو.
> پرستاری یکم سخته. بانک شغل قشنگیه(پرستاری هم عالیه هاا. ولی سخته!!)


بانك خيلي كارشون سخته .من دوستم دوساله استخدام بانك مسكن شده و رفته .پدرش درومده درسته مزايا وام و...داره ولي اسمش اينه تا ٤هستن بعضي روزا نگهشون ميدارن تا ٨شب .بخصوص وقتي حساب كتابا بهم ميريزه نميذارن هيشكي از بانك خارج شه و حتي موبايلشم ج بده .خونوادش نميدونستن اون اولا خيلي نگران ميشدن ولي الان براشون عادي شده.

لاله رازاني

----------


## Mohsen2

چیزی به اسم راحتی وجود خارجی نداره باید پدرت در بیاد تا .....

----------


## Amin ZD

> اگه میخوای روتین و پشت میز نشستنی باشه مدیریت یا حسابداری و اگه جنبش و هیجان را دوست داری پرستاری


شما  mba تموم کن برو HBS هیجانو تجربه کن 
5-10 دلار بهت میدن میگن تا اخر هفته باید بالای 100 دلار درامد کسب کنی  :Yahoo (21): 
البته عملی هم هست روشاشم زیاده

----------


## ezio auditore77

سلام بنظرم راحتی تو زندگی معنا نداره همیشه باید در تکاپو و تلاش و پویایی بود!اونی که به آرامش و راحتی میرسه مرده و جسده :Yahoo (20): 
بنظرم پزشکی یا دندان بخون!بعد 10-15 سال کار کن!در نهایت بزن توکار تحقیقات و اکتشافات خخخخخخخ!

----------


## Dayi javad

رشته مردم آزاری ک هم اکنون دست برادران سنجش و آموزش پرورش!

----------


## shahab74

سلام
الان که رشته پرستاری بدجور روی بورس رفته و بازار کار خیلی خوبی داره خصوصا برای پسرها اما به احتمال زیاد تا چند سال دیگه اشباع میشه،علوم ازمایشگاهی هم رشته خوبی است (شاید نه به اندازه پرستاری) وبه گفته دوستان اگر بتونی فوق لیسانس بگیری بازار کار عالی داره،رشته های بهداشت هم به نظرم رشته های که هنوز توی جامعه جا نیفتاده و تاچند سال دیگه بازار کارش به مراتب بالا میره وجابرای پیشرفت خیلی داره.

----------


## wruveacr

> سلام
> الان که رشته پرستاری بدجور روی بورس رفته و بازار کار خیلی خوبی داره خصوصا برای پسرها اما به احتمال زیاد تا چند سال دیگه *اشباح* میشه،علوم ازمایشگاهی هم رشته خوبی است (شاید نه به اندازه پرستاری) وبه گفته دوستان اگر بتونی فوق لیسانس بگیری بازار کار عالی داره،رشته های بهداشت هم به نظرم رشته های که هنوز توی جامعه جا نیفتاده و تاچند سال دیگه بازار کارش به مراتب بالا میره وجابرای پیشرفت خیلی داره.


*اشباع*




> شما  mba تموم کن برو HBS هیجانو تجربه کن 
> 5-10 دلار بهت میدن میگن تا اخر هفته باید بالای 100 دلار درامد کسب کنی 
> البته عملی هم هست روشاشم زیاده


به نظر من اگه بره NBA یا NFL هیجانش بیشتره  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hldvlpln

برو پرستاری حقوقش خوبه و کار هم راحت گیرت میاد اشباع شدنی هم نیست، من خیلی در موردش تحقیق کردم و فهمیدم حداقل تا 15 سال دیگه حتی یک پرستار نیست که بیکار بمونه دلیلش هم کمبود 200 هزار پرستار در کشوره که با این ظرفیت حتی اگه چند برابرش هم کنن تو بگو سالی 10 هزار پذیرش بگیرن تازه اینا باید 4 سال درس بخونن و 2 سال هم طرح اجباری برن یعنی اگر همین الان ظرفیت رو بکنن 200 هزار نفر و بخوان کمبود رو از جا یکنن اولین پرستار 6 سال بعد به بازار کار میاد خارج از این باید بگم که مسئولین سخت کوشی دارن این مسئولین به شدت ورودی دانشگاه هارو کنترل میکنن و زمانی که متوجه شدن ظرفیت تکمیله فیتیله رو پایین میکشن.

----------


## Poorya.Mo

سلام...

حقیقتا بین مدیریت و حسابداری تا پرستاری خیلی تفاوت هست.
هر کدومش نیاز به علاقه و روحیه خاص خودش رو داره .

اگه از لحاظ درآمد یا تامین آینده بخواید نگاه کنید هر دو تاش خوبه و البته پرستاری بیشتر کار هست ولی خوب سخت ترم هستش
به نظر من بانک شغل مردانه و پرستاری بیشتر مناسب خانم هاست . البته میگم علاقه مهم تر از همه چیزه و توی این دو شغل هم به مرد و هم به زن احتیاج هست

----------


## saeedkh76

خب علاقه خودت رو مد نظر قرار بده

----------


## seyed sajjad

اصلا راحتی معنا نداره...
اگه پول زیاد میخوای و البته حلال باید براش جون بکنی...!
اونی ک هیچ کاری نکرده و الان ثروتمنده بدون پولش حرومه ....

جدا از این حرف ها رشته مدیریت و حسابداری هیچ ضمانتی براش نیست ک استخدام بشید
علوم آزمایشگاهی هم فقط ب درد دخترای علاقه مند ب این رشته میخوره چون برا پسرا توش کار نیست...یکی از فامیلای ما دکترای علوم آز داره از دانشگاه اصفهان الانم بیکاره...!
در بین این ها پرستاری بهترین رشتس بنظر من...

موفق باشید
یاعلی

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## T!G3R

سلام
دوست عزیز
اول اینکه حرف اول رو علاقت میزنه!
دوم اینکه از نظر بازار کار و درامد میتونی مدیریت یا حسابداری رو انتخاب کنی
برای کمک بیشتر 
دوست عزیزم اقا سعید گل به سوالاتون جواب میده @Saeed735

----------


## bbehzad

نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم ولی واقعیت اینه که تو مملکت چون عدالت موج میزنه 3 حالت برای افراد پیش میادحالت اول اینه که بابای افراد زحمت کشیدن  قدیما به پول رسیدن الان بچه هاشون دغدغه ندارن از اونجایی که پول پول میاره بچه هاشونم مشکلی ندارن حالا میرن یه رشته ای هم میخونن حالت دوم اینه که بابای افراد دزد بودن که اینام بچه هاشون حالته یکو در پیش میگرن منتها ممکنه دانشگاهم نرن بلکه دانشگاه هرروز صبح بره خونه اینا یا که مدرک.میمونه حالت سوم که خودش چند حالته.مثلا ممکنه بابای افراد کارمند باشن و زحمتکش یه بچه ی نخبه هم داشته باشن که در اخر تو یه رشته اونم نه فنی و انسانی بلکه مثلا پزشکی به یه جا برسه و با ارامش زندگی کنه .حالت بعدی اینه که بابای افراد کارمند یا کارگر زحمتکش باشه با بدبختی و هزار امید بچشو بفرسته مدرسه که دکتر شه دقت کنید مهندسو وکیل نه ها دکتر شهبعد یهو بابای حالت دوم با پول حق این بدبختو بخوره و هیچکسم نفهمه یا بابای حالت اول انقد پول واسه بچش خرج کنه که بچه هی بابای حالت سوم تو اینا نتونه نفس بکشه.خلاصه کلام تو مملکت دلال پرور ایران دوره علم به سر اومده به جز یکی دو رشته که اونام به حد اشباع نزدیکن.واقعا شرایط سختیه.اگر از گروه حالته سوم هستید و استعداد ندارید با پول باباهای حالته دوم و اول بجنگید درسو بیخیال شید بهتره ولی اگه تلاش میکنید و میبینید نخبه هستید جایگاهتون خوب میشه.از حالتا خودم سرگیجه گرفتم.موفق باشید

----------


## MAHSA

> نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم ولی واقعیت اینه که تو مملکت چون عدالت موج میزنه 3 حالت برای افراد پیش میادحالت اول اینه که بابای افراد زحمت کشیدن  قدیما به پول رسیدن الان بچه هاشون دغدغه ندارن از اونجایی که پول پول میاره بچه هاشونم مشکلی ندارن حالا میرن یه رشته ای هم میخونن حالت دوم اینه که بابای افراد دزد بودن که اینام بچه هاشون حالته یکو در پیش میگرن منتها ممکنه دانشگاهم نرن بلکه دانشگاه هرروز صبح بره خونه اینا یا که مدرک.میمونه حالت سوم که خودش چند حالته.مثلا ممکنه بابای افراد کارمند باشن و زحمتکش یه بچه ی نخبه هم داشته باشن که در اخر تو یه رشته اونم نه فنی و انسانی بلکه مثلا پزشکی به یه جا برسه و با ارامش زندگی کنه .حالت بعدی اینه که بابای افراد کارمند یا کارگر زحمتکش باشه با بدبختی و هزار امید بچشو بفرسته مدرسه که دکتر شه دقت کنید مهندسو وکیل نه ها دکتر شهبعد یهو بابای حالت دوم با پول حق این بدبختو بخوره و هیچکسم نفهمه یا بابای حالت اول انقد پول واسه بچش خرج کنه که بچه هی بابای حالت سوم تو اینا نتونه نفس بکشه.خلاصه کلام تو مملکت دلال پرور ایران دوره علم به سر اومده به جز یکی دو رشته که اونام به حد اشباع نزدیکن.واقعا شرایط سختیه.اگر از گروه حالته سوم هستید و استعداد ندارید با پول باباهای حالته دوم و اول بجنگید درسو بیخیال شید بهتره ولی اگه تلاش میکنید و میبینید نخبه هستید جایگاهتون خوب میشه.از حالتا خودم سرگیجه گرفتم.موفق باشید


ملتم گیج شدن خخخخ

----------


## Amin97

اول اینکه یادتون نره اینجا جمهوریه اسلامیه :Yahoo (21): 
 پس اصن کلا علاقه و استعداد و این حرفا رو بریزید دورو بچسبید به کار یا درسی که داخلش پولی باشه تو این مملکت .مگر شانس بیارید که تو خانواده ی پولداری باشید یا به این رشته های تجربی کلا علاقه داشته باشید که اونوقت این کشور ساخته شده واسه شماها  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeed735

به نظر من که الان در کشور ما کسب در آمد فاکتور اصلیه....شما اولویت اولتون کسب در آمد باشه و بعد علاقه...یه حقیقته....

----------


## پویا دقتی

البته نظرات متفاوته ولی به نظر من به هر رشته ای که علاقه داشته باشیم ، می تونیم توش موفق باشیم

----------


## ehsan_yany

> البته نظرات متفاوته ولی به نظر من به هر رشته ای که علاقه داشته باشیم ، می تونیم توش موفق باشیم


آقا من سر همین یه جمله شما 6 سال از عمرم تلف شد. 
من کشته مرده آزمایشگاه بودم از بچگی. رفتم علوم آزمایشگاهی خوندم لیسانس گرفتم 2 سال رفتم طرح. الان بیکارم(البته کار تو آزمایشگاه خصوصی هست ولی ماهی 700 تومن میدن تا حداکثر 1 تومن) الان نشستم دارم دوباره کنکور میدم به امید دندان یا دارو. 
خلاصه! علاقه تو ایران نون و آب نمیشه دوست عزیز! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## راحیل

کلا" اینا حرف ندارن: پیراپزشکی های خاص نظیر آزمایشگاه... فیزیوتراپی...بینایی سنجی...پرستاری زحمت زیاد داره حقوق کم..شیفتم هستی باساعات کاری نامنظم... ولی رشته ای که مستقل باشی بهتره... حقوق و مشاوره بهتر از مدیریت هستش..بدرد نمیخوره مدیریت..ی جور ریسکه...با حقوق هم میشه به استخدام بانکها دراومد..هم شهرداریها..وزارت نیرو...بعضی وزارت نفت ها..که همگی آزمون ورودی دارن برا پذیرش. 
اگرم که ادامش بدی و خوب منابعو بشناسی و واقعا" بخونی جون میده برا وکالت...سردفتری..قضاوت یا دادیاری.
درحالی که ارشد مدیریت هم چندان ارزشی نداره...ولی لیسانس حقوق باارزشتره+راهنمایی و مشاوره...این درخصوص زیرگروه انسانی.
سعی کن اول بری محیط کار تک تک مشاغلی و که مد نظرت هست رو واقعا" ازنزدیک ببینی و کارشونو شرایطشو و.... رصد کنی... من محیط کارتک تک رشته هارو دیدم تقریبا" بعد ازکنکورم.موفق باشین/.

----------


## Ultra

رشته تاریخ رشته خوبیه به نظرم

مخصوصا توی بازار کار و درآمد

----------


## ramin94

سلام 
من خودم دانشجوی ترم 4 پرستاری ام
تو شرایط فعلی پرستاری تنها رشته ایه که با مدرک کارشناسی به راحتی کار گیرت میاد و علاوه بر اون امکان ادامه تحصیلت هم هست داره شرایطش هم بهتر میشه
من که تو پرسنل بیمارستان از اونایی که میشناسم تا حالا ندیدم وضع مالیشون پایین باشه..
من که دید مثبتی بهش دارم با شرایطش هم کنار اومدم ..
ولی در کل زندگی راحت فقط محدود به پول نیست..
قبول دارم پول خودش خیلی حرفه!! ولی خب..علاوه بر پول خیلی چیزای دیگه هم هست که لازمه راحتی روح و روان آدمه و با پول نمیشه معاملش کرد.
مثل..طرز فکر..داشتن همسر ایده آل..مدیریت خانواده...روابط عاطفی واقعی..احساس مفید بودن..تعادل روانی...

----------


## matrooke

منتظر زندگی راحت نباش عزیزه من :Yahoo (35):

----------


## alireza424

شیمی هسته ای  :Y (505):

----------


## Milad.Bt

روانشناسی :Yahoo (112): 
جدا از شوخی هر رشته ای سختی های خاص خودشو داره...

----------


## dorsa.1998

معماری چون بصورت آزاد میشه واسه خودت کار کنی و درآمدشم عاااااالیه
پزشکی هم که عاااااالیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط dorsa.1998


معماری چون بصورت آزاد میشه واسه خودت کار کنی و درآمدشم عاااااالیه
پزشکی هم که عاااااالیه


سلام
معماری درسته میتونه درامد خوبی داشته باشه اما نیاز به سرمایه اولیه داره و بتونه یه دفتر کار برای خودش تهیه کنه
____________________________
به نظر من اول مدیریت دوم حسابداری
موفق باشی..._

----------


## Ali.psy

> _
> 
> سلام
> معماری درسته میتونه درامد خوبی داشته باشه اما نیاز به سرمایه اولیه داره و بتونه یه دفتر کار برای خودش تهیه کنه
> ____________________________
> به نظر من اول مدیریت دوم حسابداری
> موفق باشی..._


الان حسابداری وضعش خوب نیست چون جز رشته هایی که که بیشتر فارغ التحصیل رو داره حسابداریه چون از چهار رشته واردش میشن...بازار کارش زیاده ولی موقعیتاش کمتر شده حقوق کمی هم میدن :Yahoo (100):

----------


## sami7

*در حال حاضر پرستاری عالیه مخصوصا واسه یه پسر 

اولا که تعداد بالا میخان و همچنین اولویت با پسر ها هست 

دوما جای ادامه تحصیل داره واسه کسی که عشق به دکتر شدن داره  و  همه میدونن که دکترای پرستاری چقدر کم داریم و چقدر ارزشمند هست و چقدر درامد خوبی داره

سوما خیلی زود به بازار کار میری و زمان کمتری از دست میدی 

چهارما اگه اطلاعاتت خوب باشه جای خوب درس خونده باشی طبق صحبتی که با چندتا پرستارای شهرمون داشتم می تونی تو ی بخش خوب کار کنی با حقوق

2 تا 3/5 ...

طبق گفته خودشون کمترین حقوق مربوط به پرستارای معمولی و بخش اتفاقات هست با حقوق 1800
*

----------


## optician

> *در حال حاضر پرستاری عالیه مخصوصا واسه یه پسر 
> 
> اولا که تعداد بالا میخان و همچنین اولویت با پسر ها هست 
> 
> دوما جای ادامه تحصیل داره واسه کسی که عشق به دکتر شدن داره  و  همه میدونن که دکترای پرستاری چقدر کم داریم و چقدر ارزشمند هست و چقدر درامد خوبی داره
> 
> سوما خیلی زود به بازار کار میری و زمان کمتری از دست میدی 
> 
> چهارما اگه اطلاعاتت خوب باشه جای خوب درس خونده باشی طبق صحبتی که با چندتا پرستارای شهرمون داشتم می تونی تو ی بخش خوب کار کنی با حقوق
> ...


پرستاری شغل سختیه این به کنار... پرستیژ شغلیش پایینه

----------


## F.amin

کلا تو ایران پزشکی و پزشکی و پزشکی
بعدش پیراپزشکی های خاص نه همشون
تو این نابسامانی که هرکس یه جور قیمت برای ویزیت تو مطب میگیره،رشته هایی که قابلیت کار تو مطب خصوصی دارن خیلی مناسب زندگی راحت هستن

مهندسی نرم افزار و حوزه IT هم خوبه،یعنی خیلی خوبه به خصوص که کم کم داره امکان پیشرفتش مهیا میشه،نمونش همین مارکت بازار

مارکتینگ آنلاین هم عالیه البته ربطی به دانشگاه نداره

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## sami7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط optician


پرستاری شغل سختیه این به کنار... پرستیژ شغلیش پایینه


پول مفت به کسی نمیدن هر کاری میبینی سختی خودش داره ... از بنایی گرفته تا پزشکی ! هیچ کاری اسون نیست حداقل من خودم چندتا کار رو تجربه کردم اینو خوب درک می کنم

در مورد پرستیژ هم نظری ندارم ... الان من دانشجو های پرستاری رو میشناسم دارن کلاس میزارن

هر چند خودم نظرم و توقع از خودم رو پرستاری نیست ولی کلا با توجه به شرایط الان بازار کارش خوبه
*

----------


## Dj.ALI

جراج پلاستیک یا جراح مغز و اعصاب یا قلب...حدقل درامد سالیانه 8 میلیاردتومن.. :Yahoo (76): حداکثر 16 میلیارد تومن :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بنظر من مهندسی اسبداری یا مهندسی فضای سبز یا مبلمان که این رشته ها حاصل تلاش و همفکری مسئولان باسواد کشورمون بوده عالیهههههه

----------


## www.sama.goon

> جراج پلاستیک یا جراح مغز و اعصاب یا قلب...حدقل درامد سالیانه 8 میلیاردتومن..حداکثر 16 میلیارد تومن


هوشبری چقد حقوقشه؟؟
رتبت باید چن باشه؟؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> هوشبری چقد حقوقشه؟؟
> رتبت باید چن باشه؟؟


هوشبری حقوق چندانی نداره و رشته ی جالبی هم نیست زیاد جای پیشرفت نداره...فکر کنم زیر ده هزار باید بشید توی منطقه

----------


## Mr.Hosein

زندگی سخته...
کار هم سخته ولی اگه بهش علاقه داشته باشی شیرینه...
اما واسه ی پسر علاوه بر علاقه معیار های خیلی مهم تری هم وجود داره(در صورتی که سرمایه نداشته باشه)
مثل زود بازده بودن ,حقوق مناسب با کمترین میزان سابقه,شرایط حال حاضر کشور,بیشترین حقوق با کمترین میزان تحصیل و...بلاخره مرد کسیه که باید خانواده رو اداره کنه و هر چه زودتر به استقلال مالی برسه برد کرده...
پرستیژ و شخصیت هر شخص بر میگرده به رفتار و گفتار هر شخص...فقط برای پرستیژ شغلی وارد هیچ رشته ای نشو...اگه دکترا هم داشته باشی ولی جیبت خالی باشه حتی خودت هم واسه ی خودت پرستیژی قایل نیستی...چه برسه دیگران...

از بین اینها علوم ازمایشگاهی رو میزارم کنار...علوم پایه تو ابران فایده نداره...

حسابداری بازار کار زیادی داره...حتی از دوران دانشجویی هم میتونی شروع به کار کنی...اما اگه دنبال اینده ای خوب هستی یا باید پارتی داشته باشی یا خیلی خاص باشی!چون تا چند سال اینده بیشتر از چیزی که فکرشو کنین فارغ التحصیل به این رشته اضافه میشه...یکی از مشکلات دیگه دیر بازده بودنشه...تو8 -9سالی رو باید کار کنی تا به حقوق2 و خورده ای (که اکثرا هم به این مقدار نمیرسه...البته استثنا هم همیشه هست)برسی...حتی شاید مجبور باشی مدتی رو مجانی کار کنی...یا چند سال با حقوق 1تا1500بگذرونی...
ولی اگه ارشد و دکتراتو از یه دانشگاه خوب بگیری...به دو زبان کاربردی و کامپیوتر مسلط باشی,اینده ی خیلی خوبی خواهی داشت...حتی میتونی به جایی میرسی که چه از لحاظ درامد چه پرستیژ پزشک هارو هم میزاری کنار...

مدیریت هم تقریبا مثل حسابداریه از لحاظ شرایطش ولی متاسفانه تو ایران به شدت ضعف مدیریتی هست...ساده بخوام بگم جلوتو میگیرن اگه بخوای پیشرفت کنی...!
جاهای پیشرفته ی دنیا  ریسا باید مدیریت هم خونده باشن..مدیر بیمارستان کسیه که علاوه بر حضور در کادر درمان مدیریت هم خونده باشه اما تو ایران یه پزشک رو میزارن رییس بیمارستان...یه فوتبالیست میاد میشه مربی...یه کسی فقط به پشتوانه ی پارتی میاد میشه همه کاره...


پرستاری تقریبا همه ی معیار هایی که گفتم رو داره...چه از لحاظ کار چه درامد چه ادامه تحصیل...اما عاشق میخواد و کار واقعا سختیه...و بدی که داره اینه که تو اگه یه درامد خوب بخوای باید اضافه تر هم کار کنی و تو دراز مدت شاهد پیشرفت چشمگیری نمیتونی باشی مگر  اینکه چشم گیر تر کار کنی!(که البته تو بعضی رشته ها هم همینطوره...چرا نمیگم همه چون هر شغلی با توجه به ساعت کاری و شیفت هاش این اجازه رو به تو نمیده چند جا بخوای کار کنی!پس این هم واسه ی خودش یه شرایط ایده عاله!)تو برای 4تومن حقوق در ماه تو رشته ای مثل حسابداری شاید نیازمند ارشد و بهترین شرایط و 10سال سابقه کار باشی...ولی تو پرستاری تو میتونی از همون ابتدا با اضافه کاری به اون مقدار حقوقت برسی...خوبی دیگه که داره اینه که سختی کار بهت تعلق میگیره و زودتر بازنشست میشی و همین میتونه خیلی زندگیتو تغییر بده...اما باز هم میگم اگه علاقه نداشته باشی فقط زجر میکشی...

در کل بهترین تصمیم رو باید گرفت با توجه به شرایط...اگه دختر هست به نظر من به معیار علاقه بیشترین توجه رو داشته باشه...ولی اگه پسر هست بهتره واقع بینانه تصمیم بگیره...

----------


## www.sama.goon

> هوشبری حقوق چندانی نداره و رشته ی جالبی هم نیست زیاد جای پیشرفت نداره...فکر کنم زیر ده هزار باید بشید توی منطقه


چه رشتهای خوبه ب نظر شما ؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> چه رشتهای خوبه ب نظر شما ؟


پزشکی...داروسازی....فیزیوترا  ی..بینایی سنجی و....

----------


## www.sama.goon

> پزشکی...داروسازی....فیزیوترا  ی..بینایی سنجی و....


برای فیزیو تراپی رتبت باید چن باشه .؟منطقه 3

----------


## Dj.ALI

> برای فیزیو تراپی رتبت باید چن باشه .؟منطقه 3


با توجه به دانشگاه و شهر فرق میکنه....مثلا امسال فیزیوتراپی شیراز منطقه ی 3 تا 1600 هم گرفته بود

----------


## rez657

الکی نخاستم تاپیک بزنم  اینجا میگم
مهندسی کامپیوتر ای تی و نرم افزار چطوره استخدامی داره  اصن می شه زندگی راحت ساخت باهاش  >؟؟
48

----------


## dorsa.1998

> الان حسابداری وضعش خوب نیست چون جز رشته هایی که که بیشتر فارغ التحصیل رو داره حسابداریه چون از چهار رشته واردش میشن...بازار کارش زیاده ولی موقعیتاش کمتر شده حقوق کمی هم میدن




اصلا همه ی رشته ها خوبن به شرط این که شرایط خوبی داشته باشی توی اون رشته ،هم از نظر مالی و هم خیلی چیزای دیگه مثل توانایی و...

----------


## jarvis

*تو اون رشته که خودت عرضه داشته باشی*

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> برای فیزیو تراپی رتبت باید چن باشه .؟منطقه 3


کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته

----------


## tavakoli

اقا بازار کار شیمی چطوره علاقه دارم ولی اینده داره؟؟

----------


## varesh

کا ربانک راحت تر ساعت کارش کمتره و درامدش بیشتره :Yahoo (94): 

پرستاری سخته..شیفت شب فشار کار..سرو کله زدن با مریض :Yahoo (113): 
علوم ازمایشگاهی هم اطلاعی ندارم ک چ جوریه

----------

